# Make your own?



## garyatcb (Aug 15, 2007)

So, anyone try to build their own speed jigs? any pointers or ideas?


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

if youre doing it as project to have some fun & challenge yourself why not , although you're looking at expending a few $100 to start melting the pot.b its a business Ill suggest you to look for an alternative. lol
all the materials can be found if you've got the time & $ 

good luck


----------

